# sudden interest in classical music



## dusieqq (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello there. As the title says I've suddenly got interest in classical music and I'm seeking for some guidance around it. What I do like instrument-wise are oboes, violins and piano plays. Mainly in duos or orchestral solos recently I've been listening to this piece:





I think that miss Mutter is hell of a violinist but there is something that I haven't found in her performance... a soul. She plays like she is battling the violin and if she could pull off even clearer note by smashing her violin to the ground i think she would do it without hesitating, that's kind of impression she did on me, she seem to be a very brutal violinist with superb skill but what i haven't found in that performance is... enjoyment? Maybe a little bit of "feel"? I don't know it's just that She plays it, very well indeed but... there are no emotions to it.

If you would like to guide me to some fine, full of emotion plays, id be very happy.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

dusieqq said:


> But what i haven't found in that performance is... enjoyment? Maybe a little bit of "feel"? I don't know it's just that She plays it, very well indeed but... there are no emotions to it.


It sounds like you're saying there's no "there" there.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

dusieqq said:


> If you would like to guide me to some fine, full of emotion plays, id be very happy.


Prepare to get bombarded with suggestions.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

dusieqq said:


> She plays like she is battling the violin and if she could pull off even clearer note by smashing her violin to the ground i think she would do it without hesitating.


Seems like a reasonable way to play the Kreutzer, the first movement at least.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Avey said:


> Prepare to get bombarded with suggestions.


Indeed!

dusieqq, give Perlman/Ashkenazy a chance. 






PS. I agree with what KenOC said above me, it seems like an appropriate way to play the 1st mvt.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

dusieqq said:


> Hello there. As the title says I've suddenly got interest in classical music and I'm seeking for some guidance around it. What I do like instrument-wise are oboes, violins and piano plays. Mainly in duos or orchestral solos recently I've been listening to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure that I agree with your assesment of ASM. I've always found her to overeager to italicize and emote, but I wouldn't say that she does battle with the violin.
Now, if you want to check out fiddle playing by a Violinist who seems perpetually locked in a death battle with the fiddle, try getting some recordings of a fiddler that went by the name of Ruggiero Ricci.
If you want to hear the Violin as it was meant to be played, as if it is an extension of the player's soul and personality, try David Oistrakh, Nathan Milstein, or Joseph Suk. Wonderful more contemporary players are Hiliary Hahn and Rachel Podger


----------



## dusieqq (Nov 9, 2014)

thanks for you reply people, what about oboe players? anything fine around?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Avey said:


> Prepare to get bombarded with suggestions.


Not all of them physically possible... But if its Kreutzer with passion your after, this is the one. Never been bettered.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

dusieqq said:


> thanks for you reply people, what about oboe players? anything fine around?


Alex Klein, Albrecht Mayer, Francois Leleux and Ramon Ortega are big oboe names at the moment.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Heinz Holziger is a good enough player so is Alex Klein. If you like the oboe you should check out it's relative the bassoon, I too am a tremendous double reeded instrument fan (oboes, bassoons, contra-bassoons) and the bassoon is my favorite sounding timbre of them all. Mozart wrote a concerto for both the oboe and bassoon. Let's see if I can find you a link...











Good luck exploring the dense universe that is absolute music.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

dusieqq said:


> thanks for you reply people, what about oboe players? anything fine around?


Mozart





Vivaldi









Bach


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> *Heinz Holziger* is a good enough player ....


Do you mean *Heinz Holliger*? ... Unless there is a Heinz Holziger I don't know about...


----------



## dusieqq (Nov 9, 2014)

once again thanks everyone for help  got plenty to listen to now but feel free to post more, meanwhile listening to this


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Besides Heinz Holliger, another fine oboist is Paul Dombrecht.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dusieqq said:


> Hello there. As the title says I've suddenly got interest in classical music and I'm seeking for some guidance around it. What I do like instrument-wise are oboes, violins and piano plays. Mainly in duos or orchestral solos recently I've been listening to this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was better younger. Her recent playing can be disappointingly mannered.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Francis Poulenc:
Sonata for Oboe and Piano





Sextuor, for piano and wind quintet









Darius Milhaud:
La cheminée du Roi René for wind quintet









Sonata for oboe, flute, clarinet and piano


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Dufay said:


> Do you mean *Heinz Holliger*? ... Unless there is a Heinz Holziger I don't know about...


Yes my mac tries to auto correct people's weirdly spell names particularly if I don't know their spelling off the cuff... anyway it must have slipped past my mental quality control. I'm surer Maestro Holliger would forgive me, after all I was plugging his playing.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am forced by my humanist nature to suggest that this 'sudden interest' in classical music may be an indication of a malfunction. If you note any other uncharacteristic thoughts/emotions, you should consider seeking professional help.


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

dusieqq said:


> thanks for you reply people, what about oboe players? anything fine around?


Try youtube and form your own opinion


----------



## dusieqq (Nov 9, 2014)

don't you think stevens that i'am yet too early to have any form of an opinion on such topic?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart Oboe Concerto Heinz Holliger, oboe.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

dusieqq said:


> don't you think stevens that i'am yet too early to have any form of an opinion on such topic?


Perhaps, but substituting other peoples' opinions for your own isn't going to get you out of the woods. Besides, you have no probably forming judgments about Mutter.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

dusieqq said:


> don't you think stevens that i'am yet too early to have any form of an opinion on such topic?


No problem. Just don't be too swayed by any one (or more, or at all) opinion.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm playing this at the moment - Written for Holliger and Schiff in the 1980's as a kind of experiment to employ a non-traditional Hungarian instrument into a folksy hungarian piece. It's also bloody hard!





Other Oboe rep - 
Saint-Saens Oboe Sonata
Schumann 3 Romanzes
Hindemith Oboe Sonata
Poulenc Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, Piano
Bozza Fantaisie Pastoral
Britten Diversions
Bowen Oboe Sonata
Bach 2 Sonatas both in gmin.


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

You should begin with easy-to-like music. Mozart is a good start point: i.e. his flute and harp concerto. Or any of his piano concertos.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Since no one else has yet, I'll suggest my favorite violinist of the 20th Century: Jascha Heifetz.

I would also suggest starting out with the "Big Four" Violin Concertos: Brahms, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, & Tchaikovsky. There are other great and wonderful concertos out there (as there are other great and wonderful violinist - some mentioned above), but these are probably the 4 most approachable for someone getting their feet wet in classical music.

Personally Mutter has never "rang my bell" mainly because we've never met in person, and I sure would like to try to ring her...
uhh... never mind....

Anyway, I do think she made a wonderful recording here:









Didn't get universal support, but I think she shines here with some rather "different" interpretations (something that the old "masters" used to be lauded for, yet for some strange reason when newer artists do it now they get chastised).

Have fun. It's a wonderful world!

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Since no one else has yet, I'll suggest my favorite violinist of the 20th Century: Jascha Heifetz.
> 
> I would also suggest starting out with the "Big Four" Violin Concertos: Brahms, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, & Tchaikovsky. There are other great and wonderful concertos out there (as there are other great and wonderful violinist - some mentioned above), but these are probably the 4 most approachable for someone getting their feet wet in classical music.
> 
> ...


Yes. This got panned by the critics. So did her most recent Beethoven violin concerto.

However, if she rang my bell, I too would answer.:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yes. This got panned by the critics. So did her most recent Beethoven violin concerto.
> 
> However, if she rang my bell, I too would answer.:tiphat:


I think this just shows we must not take too much notice of critics. For example, some recent BBC radio 3 CD reviews have been pretty banal in their building a library series.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

For a jet propelled Kreutzer try Heifetz / Mosiewitz


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Listen any classical music, my friend. That's all.


----------

